# Getting a Finn Ram



## Bridgemoof (Sep 21, 2012)

Tim is on his way to go buy (yes I said BUY-from a reputable breeder and it is registered, whoa) a Finn ram. I believe he has scouted out a few ewes as well from someone else. In the meantime, depending on how big he is, we will breed him to our Shetlands, and maybe if we don't end up getting a Jacob ram, breed him to our smaller Jacob ewes. I'm not sure how I feel about this since we already have way too many different types of sheep here.

I'll post pics when we get him!


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah! Going to look up what a Finn looks like.
I know you love your sheep!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, here he is..can you guess which one he is? There are 3 Shetlands in this picture and one Finn ram.  I think they all look identical. He didn't come with a name, but he came with a pedigree and a number...360! I am going to call him Finneas 360!








Oops, only 2 shetlands, but I have 3.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 21, 2012)

The one in the back.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 21, 2012)

lol Straw hat, bingo. It is amazing to me how much they look alike, these 2 breeds. But I suppose he is not done growing yet. He was born in March. And he was a quad!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Sep 21, 2012)

ooh a quad! 
i see lots of baby lambs in your future  heehee


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 21, 2012)

A quad? Wow, hope he passes that trait on.

I though it was the one in the back because he has a different nose than the others. Pretty proud of myself actually. I guessed a sheep, in a way. lol


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 21, 2012)

I guess it is common for Finns to have trips and quads, that's why Tim got him. He is going to be getting some Finn ewes this week, too.

YAY for lambs! You know how I love lambies!  

Here's another pic of Finneas 360.  So far he is getting along great with the other sheep.


----------

